# need help with coding an injection



## Gail Manni (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi need some help with a procedure my physician did in the clinic.  The patient was given a penile injection of Verapamil.  I have the drug code but am unsure of what administration code to use.  Can anyone give me some assistance.  Gail Manni


----------



## kbarron (Jan 8, 2010)

I would use 96372


----------



## Gail Manni (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## eadun2000 (Jan 8, 2010)

Gail Manni said:


> Hi need some help with a procedure my physician did in the clinic.  The patient was given a penile injection of Verapamil.  I have the drug code but am unsure of what administration code to use.  Can anyone give me some assistance.  Gail Manni



Actually, Verapamil injected into the penis is used for Peyronie Disease.  The code for that is 54200.  If it is with surgical exposure of plaque it is 54205.  You would NEVER use a 96372 for any injection in the penis.  For future reference, all you need to do is look up injection in the CPT Index and look for the locations under that.  There are additional CPT codes for other injections into the penis... you might want to look at those too.


----------



## valeriealbert (Jan 17, 2012)

Do you bill for the Verapamil?


----------



## bprieto (Feb 21, 2012)

what code did you use for the Verapamil


----------

